# Videocast Live Tonight: Steve Reich's Complete String Quartets, Including "WTC 9/11"



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Videocast Live Tonight: Steve Reich's Complete String Quartets, Including "WTC 9/11"*

http://www.nonesuch.com/journal/ste...c-poisson-rouge-videocast-live-npr-2012-09-11

Steve Reich's Complete String Quartets, Including "WTC 9/11," to Be Performed at NYC's Poisson Rouge, Videocast Live on NPR

Steve Reich's complete string quartets-Different Trains (1988), Triple Quartet (1998), and WTC 9/11 (2010)-will be performed in concert by the American Contemporary Music Ensemble (ACME) at (Le) Poisson Rouge in New York City tonight, with the composer in attendance. The program, which features the all-live version of Triple Quartet for three string quartets and the world premiere of the all-live version of WTC 9/11 for three string quartets and tape, will be streaming and videocast live via NPR.org and Q2 Music, the online new-music station from WQXR in New York. The performance will be preceded by a pre-concert discussion between Steve Reich and John Schaefer of New York NPR member station WNYC.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is the link and it begins at 7:30 PM Eastern Time for those interested

http://www.npr.org/event/music/1606...-reichs-complete-string-quartets?ps=mh_frhdl1


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

, only now I see this thread. I really like Triple Quartet:






Well, the next time. Thanks.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

It is still up, no need to be all  unless you simply must listen to live webcasts live, for that authentic concert hall in your own home, can't pause to pee, experiance.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, I wanted to see the _*LIVE*_ transmission.


----------

